# TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

Guys!

In this tutorial, I'll tell u some interesting restrictions, which can be made in XP/2003. Like u can restrict Display properties, taskbar properties, folder options, etc.

Though many of u may know all of them or a few of them already, but I think it would be good to share them with u.  

All tricks are based on Registry editing.  
So I'll tell the keyname and the value, that u hv to create for the restriction! If the key is not present, then simply create it.  

So here we go:

*All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows 2000, XP, 2003 and Vista*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool  Thanx


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Really cool buddy
from where do u get all this things from??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

thnx guys!

@Tech Geek
From my mind  
I hv learnt so many Registry tricks, that I can tell most of them without opening the registry editor  So actually there is no source from where I post them, its just my experience & love with registry  

_6 more tricks added in the end of the first post..._


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 10, 2006)

u really live in the registry buddy
do u keep exploring the registry?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeps  

Thats my favorite time-pass  (Registry Editing & Resource Hacking  )


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 10, 2006)

But how do u know which one is what?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

Actually it comes with experience, I hv given so much time for such stuffs in past few years!  

Even I can't remember, from where I knew about all such tricks! No1 create those Registry tricks, these r in-built in XP but the thing is how many tricks u can remember


----------



## outlaw (Nov 10, 2006)

u are indeed a true registry hacker 

keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Matrix (Nov 11, 2006)

HI vishal 
 please tell me this...


1.  How to stop other users frm executing types of file u want to and can     passwords be given to execute specific file types ?

2. How to prevent access to event logs ?

3. and can it be done that other than commonly used exes like windows media player, winamp, etc. other exe's can be stopped to be executed by specific users  ...?

please...Thanks


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

awesome post vishal


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 11, 2006)

I want one. I disabled the browser options of IE using the hack given in the Digit Fast Track. But you can still access the browser options by right clicking the IE icon and going into the properties. Is there any way to completely forbid access to these properties.

If you are going to tell me to disable right clicking altogether then that is not what I want. Please see if you can find this. 

Aditya Shevade


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

^^
Yes! It only disables Internet Options inside the browser, but u can still access them from other methods  

But there is a work-around  
U can disable a particular tab in the Internet Options  So if any1 try to access Internet Options from other methods, he'll not be able to access that particular tab  

So just tell me which tab u want to disable, and I'll post the code  

@Matrix
1.) It can't be done using registry  u'll hv to use 3rd party s/w.

2.) yes! u can restrict event log for accounts other than system accounts. Goto following key:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\EventLog*

create new DWORD value *RestrictGuestAccess* and set its value to *1*

3.) Yes! just create following key:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\RestrictRun*

and in right-side pane, create new String value with name like *1* and set its value to the program's exe which u want to be allow to run!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

@Vishal:
if i restrict registry editor then how can i reopen reg. editor


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

I noticed that after restricting registry editor, 3rd party Registry editors work  

Tuneup Utilities registry editor works even after disabling Windows default registry editor!

or u can again enable registry editor from gpedit.msc


----------



## sridatta (Nov 11, 2006)

@Piyush..
u can always change registry keys without opening Regedit..   Since you know the key u disabled, its just a matter of enabling it.. You can change the registry keys through Command prompt, Run command etc..

Type the key below in Start -> Run

*REG add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v DisableRegistryTools /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f *


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Nov 11, 2006)

hey that was nice man


----------



## Matrix (Nov 12, 2006)

HI vishal...Thanks for the help..
bhai tell me ..for ..

1. Any such 3rd party Software which can do this ....?

and 

3.I want to restrict all the other apps to be run by others, except a few ones of course, so can something be done by regedit or any third party app that i can restrict executing or installing all the other apps other than just a few ones which i want to allow

Pleasee.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi

I want to disable the general and security tab.

Aditya Shevade


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2006)

^^
To disable General & Security tab:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel*

and create following DWORD values:

*Wallet
GeneralTab
SecurityTab*

and set their values to *1*  



			
				Matrix said:
			
		

> 3.I want to restrict all the other apps to be run by others, except a few ones of course, so can something be done by regedit or any third party app that i can restrict executing or installing all the other apps other than just a few ones which i want to allow
> 
> Pleasee.


Regarding to ur 3rd point, I told na  

3.) Yes! just create following key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\RestrictRun

and in right-side pane, create new String value with name like 1 and set its value to the program's exe which u want to be allow to run!

e.g., u want to allow only winamp.exe, wmp.exe, iexplore.exe, etc. then just create String values, like 1, 2, 3, and so on and give each application name as the value


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2006)

great work buddy!
can u create a automactic setup of it?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for telling us Vishal........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2006)

thnx  

@gary4gar
I can create a single .REG file for automating the whole task but it'll not be useful to all, e.g., some members would like to restrict Desktop properties but some would not, so it'll not work for all


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Aditya


----------



## vikasg03 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks ,but u left one important. How to "Disable Network Control Panel" in windows 2000/xp. I know how to disable this one in win 98 by using this key 
"[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Network]"
Value Name: NoNetSetup
Data Type: REG_DWORD (DWORD Value)
Value Data: (0 = disabled, 1 = enabled)

This tweak works in 98 but not work in 2000 or xp. if u know then plz provide.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 16, 2006)

I posted only frequently used Restrictions  

There are many other restrictions, which I can post on demand  

Regarding to ur query, u can restrict any Control Panel Applet in 2000/XP using any of following 2 tricks:

1.) If u know the exact filename of the applet, u want to restrict, (like desk.cpl for desktop properties), then simply create following key:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\don't load*

and in right-side pane, create a new String value with the same name of the file (like desk.cpl, if u want to restrict this applet in control panel) and set its value to *1* to restirct it.

2.) OR just create following key:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\DisallowCpl*

and in right-side pane create a new String value and in its name give any number, (like 1, and so on) and set its value to exact name of the applet (like   "Network Connections" to restrict this applet)!


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 17, 2006)

There used to be a project called RedEdit.com  - now known as WinGuides.com ( *winguides.com/registry/ )
almost all of these tricks are neatly mentioned there. They also have a utility which will do these registry edits for the user.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 17, 2006)

^^
There r lots of sites along with the site u mentioned, where we can get such tricks and many more without any problem, but it doesnt mean that we should not share our information with others  

I know these tricks and thats why I posted them......


----------



## bhavik (Nov 17, 2006)

any way handfull of new info...

thankz


----------



## Matrix (Nov 18, 2006)

Matrix said:
			
		

> 1. How to stop other users frm executing types of file u want to and can passwords be given to execute specific file types ?





			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 1.) It can't be done using registry  u'll hv to use 3rd party s/w.





			
				Matrix said:
			
		

> *1. Any such 3rd party Software which can do this ....?*



So Vishal can you plz suggest some free/paid apps to do this ? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry! But I never used any such software  

May be some other member knows about it?  

I'll let u know if I get any info about such software


----------



## fannedman (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice ones,but you are doing this the long way.All these registry hacks can be done without going into the nitty-gritty of the registry i.e through GROUP POLICY.

Go to run,then type gpedit.msc.This will open the group policy editor. I think you'll find almost all of your hacks here and even more advanced options. As you can see microsoft had already implemented most of these hacks,but left them disabled here.

Again like with the registry,you should do this with caution.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

no words to explain how much ur SPECIAL TUTS help man......how do u keep so much in UR BRAIN.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

thnx buddy for ur appreciations *www.cobusnet.nl/images/emoticons/hulde.gif


----------



## Ron (Jan 2, 2007)

hey thanks...........
how can i block traffic of specific web browser......


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

Another quality tut by Vishal. Keep it up and thx for sharing the info


----------



## keves2002 (Jan 4, 2007)

@vishal 

   Sukran  [ Thats vat here ppl say 4 thanx in "Arabic" ], hey man now  u r popular amoung my friends here in United Arab Emirates


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2007)

hey thanx vishal..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 4, 2007)

thnx guys


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 5, 2007)

^^
Buddy u forgot to ask my permission before posting them  
And also u hvnt given credits to me in any tut?
I checked one tut about "enable hibernate button" and it shows "*By Siddharth Maheshwari(site owner) Contact:-siddharth_bhoot@yahoo.co.in*"  

U should post a link to actual tut in each tutorial at ur site, like this:

*tusharhindlekar3.googlepages.com/tutorials


----------



## vipinkumarsolanki (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks,
cool yaar......


----------



## Ron (Jan 9, 2007)

hey,
How can i block traffic of specific web browser like Morzilla, Opera in our PC??


----------



## ECE0105 (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome Tut dude..  Do u work for Micro$oft ????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Not yet but may be in future  

@Ron
Buddy! can u pls be more specific about ur query?


----------



## Ron (Jan 10, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Not yet but may be in future
> 
> @Ron
> Buddy! can u pls be more specific about ur query?



Hey vishal,
Whenever i connect my pc to the net....All three browsers gets connected to the net............Now.........
how can i block a particular browser from accesing the internet...........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2007)

Afaik, there is no registry trick to do it. But it can be done, if the browser provide such feature  
But I think if u set *File -> Work Offline*, then no browser can connect to net until u uncheck the offline option


----------



## rup (Jan 16, 2007)

hi vishal...
             how r u?....
             u really became a reg_hacker...
             ...........keeep it up........... nice posting once again.......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

thnx buddy for ur nice comments  
I'm enjoying my holidays after MCA exams


----------



## saurav_nolakha (Feb 9, 2007)

how to open regedit again to change its restriction when once it has been restricted??????
howz dat!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 9, 2007)

^^
Look in following topic, how to enable regedit again:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43523


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 13, 2007)

hi 
  i am facing unusual prob. while appling rectrictions 

 1. my windows registry editor is not showing                              CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\System

 2. my windows registry editor is not showing 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\DisallowRun

3.i have two user accounts both administrator thougt i am able to restrict some changes in one account . restrictions are not working on other 

can someone sortout whats the prob.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

^^
1.) & 2.) U'll hv to create the required key manually. Just right-click on the existing key (like "Policies") and then select "Create new key" and then give the name to the key (like "System").

2.) Changes made for one account will not affect to the other account. U'll hv to set for all manually.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 13, 2007)

thansk vishal 4r ur valuable comments BUT my 3  prob. remains as it is

i have tried to restrict my other adminis account manully but nothing happened . can u sort out ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

If u want to restrict anything in an account, then login using that account and then follow the steps given in the tut.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 13, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> If u want to restrict anything in an account, then login using that account and then follow the steps given in the tut.



first of all thanks 4r ur valuable reply. 

 I had imposed restriction into another account by loging into it though it had not worked earlier but is imposing restrictions now .CAN U TELL THE REASON BEHIND THIS ?


----------



## vivek_oz (Feb 19, 2007)

hey vishal nice tute man
can u tell me how to disable the windows administrator password
please reply soon
other guys plz help me out i have forgotten my password 
and i cant prefer to format my computer


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 13, 2007)

vivek_oz said:
			
		

> hey vishal nice tute man
> can u tell me how to disable the windows administrator password
> please reply soon
> other guys plz help me out i have forgotten my password
> and i cant prefer to format my computer


U can find your answer here
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=486


----------



## samspade (Jul 9, 2007)

thx nice


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 9, 2007)

plz help me to enable the use of a usb drive which doesn't show up


----------



## vrnoormd (Jul 15, 2007)

How to Shutdown Windows 2003 without giving a comment ?

Plz tell me.....


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 20, 2007)

Please help me guys. Some crap came from yahoo messenger though norton deleted it My computer has got infected. First i saw that i cannot get the task manager to run then i thought to enable it again from gpedit then there was no run in start menu so i couldn't run gpedit or registry editor . Then i made registries for solving this just to know that registry editor has been disabled. So what do i do now i don't want to format.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 20, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^
to open run box press
windows key+R

To enable registry:
After opening run box..type *gpedit.msc*
Than navigate to:
User Configuration-->> Administrative Templates-->> System

In the right pane, disable *Prevent access to Registry editing tools* .

Or type this command in run box and press enter:
REG add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v DisableRegistryTools /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 20, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^
> to open run box press
> windows key+R
> 
> ...



windows key + r not working its also disabled dont u think i might have tried as simple a thing


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks i needed it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 20, 2007)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> windows key + r not working its also disabled dont u think i might have tried as simple a thing


can you open task manager using alt+ctrl+del


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 20, 2007)

@Official Techie
U can open "gpedit.msc" and regedit by direct running them from "%windir%\System32\" folder.

And the command to enable regedit can also be given from Command Prompt.


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks buddy i thought about opening regedit from system 32 folder but regedit.exe was disabled so i thought that gpedit.msc might be disabled too so i didn't not check it but thanks to u i just gave it a atry and saw that the virus hadn't blocked it Thanks Once again


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2007)

Mr Vista where is the link to your blog ??
Also is there an archive for all the tuts by you ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ I don't hv any blog.


----------



## uzair (Jul 27, 2007)

An excellent compilation.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2008)

i install the fedora transformation pack then i want change a text file to reg file by rename the with .reg extension but its not convert into the registry file


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 11, 2008)

any way to show blocked usb drives VG?


----------



## arnabdigit (Mar 16, 2008)

hey, vishal da. I've tried ur tips. But I cant disable msconfig !!!! Can u tell me why it's happening?


----------



## suyashpandit (Mar 17, 2008)

wow Really U are a Reg Master

could u plz tell me is there twek to stop any new installations..

bcoz my friends installed harmfull things many times..

i want to stop new installations of any file...


----------



## Manvendu Das (Mar 17, 2008)

Very very Thanx.How can we rename Start button?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome, thanx Vishal


----------

